# Smokin Cheese w/Q



## ameskimo1 (Nov 8, 2014)

As a flip flops, shorts wearing, summery kind of guy there are not too many reasons I look forward to fall/winter. Smoked cheese falls into one of those few reason.

Some of these I had to cut and some of them were cut at the store. No worries, the taste knows nothing of straight lines.The AMAZN Smoker doesn't care either

Last week, about 4 hrs on bourbon barrel & peach. Ex sharp cheddar, provolone, swiss and a couple of raw milk something or others.













IMG_2435.JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Nov 8, 2014


















IMG_2438.JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Nov 8, 2014






Today, sharp cheddar, colby, and a Kraft Cracker Barrel 3 pack from Sams. Over bourbon barrel and cherry.













IMG_2447.JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Nov 8, 2014


















IMG_2449.JPG



__ ameskimo1
__ Nov 8, 2014


----------



## themule69 (Nov 8, 2014)

It should be good. You can tell it is getting colder as the cheese is starting to smoke,

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## ameskimo1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you David, just cracked open an Extra Sharp from last week so a customer could get an idea on the taste. Was good and he loved it although it had a lighter smoke taste than I expected. My first time using the bourbon barrel and peach is mild anyway. Will see what the result is from this weeks bourbon barrel and cherry.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 8, 2014)

Looking good.  Looks like you have it down.

PS. Love the chicken.

T


----------



## ameskimo1 (Nov 8, 2014)

Lol, you almost got me on that one....we do have good chicken

Thanks on the cheese! I'm kinda of liking this whole cheese thing, it couldn't be much easier.


----------



## smokednarwhal (Nov 8, 2014)

That looks great. I've never smoked cheese, but I would like to one of these days.


----------



## ameskimo1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Smoked, its about the easiest thing I've done in the smoker, providing I wasn't trying it warm weather. 

We cracked open a piece of the Bourbon Barrel & Peach Cheddar for early sampling. That is a winner! A friend who doesn't like smoked cheese wanted some for her husband, as soon as she sampled it she said this combination has won her over


----------



## tjohnson (Nov 10, 2014)

Smoked Cheese Time!


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 10, 2014)

Smokednarwhal,  From one Hoosier to another, maybe the following will help.

*Mr T's "Smoked Cheese From Go To Show" w/ Q- View*

Have fun.

Tom


----------



## smokednarwhal (Nov 10, 2014)

Thank you Mr. T, that is a great tutorial.


----------



## ameskimo1 (Nov 10, 2014)

T, have read your tutorial and of course a few other threads just to mix things up, two questions I've not come to a conclusion on - I've been letting the cheese rest on the counter for a few hours then wrapping VERY lightly and putting in the fridge overnight. Next day I like to get it out for an hour or so then start vacuum packing. How long should the cheese sit out after a smoke, and, how long should one wait to vacuum pack it?

Thank you!

Eric


----------



## mr t 59874 (Nov 10, 2014)

ameskimo1 said:


> T, have read your tutorial and of course a few other threads just to mix things up, two questions I've not come to a conclusion on - I've been letting the cheese rest on the counter for a few hours then wrapping VERY lightly and putting in the fridge overnight. Next day I like to get it out for an hour or so then start vacuum packing. How long should the cheese sit out after a smoke, and, how long should one wait to vacuum pack it?
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> Eric


Eric, By letting the cheese rest on the counter any moisture that may have accumulated during the smoking process is evaporated.  Once that is done you may wrap or wax.  Do not wipe the moisture off as you would then be removing what you just spent time putting on.

Tom


----------



## driedstick (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks great I just bought some more cheese this weekend to,,,, 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## ameskimo1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Tom - thank you. Looks like I'm going to have have a fairly steady stream of folks wanting cheese so I plan on smoking most weekends into spring. I have to make sure I have some to age - and even more important - some for me to eat! Be sure to say hello if your ever here to sample the chicken again.

DS - how are ya? Looks like we both have the same plans this weekend. At this rate I'm going to have to find time to do regular smokes!


----------



## oregon smoker (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice job,

just my two cents,

my last batch after  three weeks rest it seemed very light smoke (not my normal) definitely a outside temp thing but now four weeks later it has picked it up a bit....almost to my acceptable. time to put it away and let is age longer and move onto the next batch,

Tom


----------

